# Joystick in java ansprechen?



## Maddog (16. Dez 2004)

Ist es möglich ein Joypad das an den COM-Port angeschlossen ist per java z.b einen ball oder ähnliches zu lenken?
Wenn ja wie funktioniert dies?

GreeTz Maddog


----------



## foobar (16. Dez 2004)

Guckst du hier http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/index.jsp


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (16. Dez 2004)

Sicher, daß das Joypad am COM-Port sein soll? Wie soll das gehen? 
Normalerweise würde man da eher den Gameport oder heutzutage den USB benutzen. Beides kann man unter Java nicht ohne nativ implementierte Schnittstellen ansprechen. Den COM-Port zwar auch nicht, aber da gibt es immerhin die Comm API unter Solaris und Win32 (und eigenschränkt unter Linux).

Falls es Dir doch um normale Joypads geht, dann schau mal hier:
http://www.lwjgl.org/

Ist zwar natürlich auch nativ implementiert, aber unter Win32/Linux/Mac verfügbar.


----------

